# Fahrradkurier? Wo sollte man sich am besten bewerben?



## Sportsfreundin (10. Februar 2007)

Hallo Ihr,

ich komme aus Mainz, und wollte evtl. mal als Fahrradkurierin anfangen. Habt ihr vielleicht irgendwelche Links für mich? DAs wär´super-cool 


Ich würde sogar in Frankfurt arbeiten, wenn es dort die bessere Stelle gibt

Also, los Jungs- klärt mich auf ;-)
lG, Jen


----------



## Maggo (10. Februar 2007)

http://www.netzwerk-fahrradkuriere.de/.cms/65


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Sportsfreundin (10. Februar 2007)

THNX 

Du kommst aus Weilbach? Das habe ich letztens mal auf ´ner abendlichen Feldwege-Tour kennengelernt.

Hast Du schonmal als Fahrradkurier gearbeitet, oder haste Dich auch einfach nur so dafür interessiert?


----------



## Maggo (10. Februar 2007)

ich hab mich noch nie dafür interessieren können, da mein momentaner arbeitsplatz nicht genug freiraum für so ne art nebenjob bietet. ausserdem fahre ich lieber überwiegend in der schönen natur.

was gibts an weilbach zu lachen???wo fährst du denn sonst so rum??


ach so: den link hat mir google gespendet


----------



## Sportsfreundin (11. Februar 2007)

nee, an weilbach nix zu lachen, nur über mich, weil ich gesagt habe, dass ich Weilbach "kennengelernt" habe.. wobei das bei einer ABENDLICHEN Feldwege-Tour eher unwahrscheinlich ist


----------



## Maggo (11. Februar 2007)

an weilbach gibts leider auch nichts großartiges kennenzulernen.


----------



## Sauron1977 (11. Februar 2007)

Maggo schrieb:


> an weilbach gibts leider auch nichts großartiges kennenzulernen.



Na ja, immerhin habt ihr einen schönen Bikeladen in dem man das Ein oder Andere bekommt.          Früher gab es dann ja noch die Alte Schmiede, in der waren wir jeden Donnerstag, da sind wir von Hattersheim aus öfters hin (und auch wieder zurück) gelaufen. Aber ansonsten gibts da wirklich nix glaube ich!


----------



## Maggo (11. Februar 2007)

ich bin nur zugezogen. aber die alte schmiede ist mir noch ein begriff....naja und der radladen iss eigentlich auchimmer nur ne notlösung.


----------



## Sauron1977 (11. Februar 2007)

Hab eigentlich noch keinen Bikeladen in unmittelbarer Umgebung gefunden der mich so richtig begeistert. Der eine in Kriftel kommt aber nah dran, und ich meine nicht den hinten beim Praktiker (*HändeübermKopfzusammenschlag*). Will ja hier keine Werbung (bzw. Antiwerbung) machen


----------



## Maggo (11. Februar 2007)

iss registiert. den beim praktiker kenne ich nicht. brauch ich glaub ich auch nicht. der andere iss gut, da geh ich gerne hin.


----------



## dschugaschwili (24. Februar 2007)

hallöle, hier http://www.frankfurtsfinestmessengers.org/ gibs leute mit erfahrung und nicht nur ahnung. treffen kann frau einige davon auf der www.critical-mass-frankfurt.de/ .
lg, d.


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------

